# does draino work to clean a bottle?



## wop (Jun 18, 2005)

i have a few old whiskey bottles i'm trying to clean and somebody told me to try draino.  I have had my bottles soaking in a 5 gallon bucket with a full bottle of 32 oz (i think it's 32 oz) of CLR and it seems not to be doing anything.  They have like white streaking/lines in them.  they have been soaking for like 5 weeks.  and i really cant tell any difference.  someone had recommend to pour draino in them?


----------



## Pettydigger (Jun 18, 2005)

1st of all Welcome to the forum wop. I think what you descibe is prolly etched in the glass and a tumbling machine is about the only way to get in out. If the lines are on the outside of the bottles, light steel wool and some elbow grease will get them out though. BTW what kinda whiskeys do you have soaking?[]    Pettydigger


----------



## wop (Jun 18, 2005)

ok thanks, they are 1950's-1960's jack daniels bottles.


----------



## wop (Jun 18, 2005)

hi, i found a picture of what they sort of look like
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=13916&item=6187122230&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
 it's not as nearly as bad though as that one.


----------



## Pettydigger (Jun 18, 2005)

Usually bottles of that age should not be etched to bad wop. Have they been in the ground or not? Just try to scrub on them abit, also search the forums for cleaning bottles we have tried everything and then some, and alot of stuff has been posted about bottle cleaning.[]" Barkeeper friend" seems to be popular with some of the folks here for cleaning bottles.
 Good luck wop.  Josh


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jun 18, 2005)

unless this bottle means alot to you, they are not worth tumbling. the stain you have is calcium stain it will not come out unless you tumble them. you could try getting some copper bbs and using some ajax inside the shaking it for a while and see if it helps. ajax has some aluminum oxide in it the same stuff I use to clean (tumble) bottles, if it helps, just keep doing it.
 if not then tumbling is your only hope. but again the value is nothing, it would really have to mean alot to you. just keep searching. you'll see one soon enough in shops.
 rick


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 19, 2005)

WOP...welcome to the Forum. 
 Rick is correct: you're pretty much stuck with that stain. 
 I am aware Jack Daniels has a following of collectors for anything..even new releases....But that particular bottle has limited value due to its newness and the stain...Up to you whether or not to tumble.

 I had a similar bottle with all labels and it only sold for $18.00....


----------



## RazorsEdge (Jun 19, 2005)

Everyone always talks about JUST soaking it and expecting the stains to dissolve away.....They wont come off because there is no abrasion.....use clr and a peice of a scrub sponge that will fit in the bottle and manuever it around with either a shiskabob skewer or a wire (like a coat hanger) That works....I have never tried soaking im too impatient for it and frankly i dont comprehend how it could work at all


----------



## wop (Jun 19, 2005)

i'm pretty sure if i could get something in there to scrub it - it would come out easily.  Anyhow the draino has been in there for about 18 hours.  The draino clouded up a lot, but the white stuff is still there!


----------

